# Common problems ?



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

It seems to me that when you are under B2B warranty the maintenance shops tell you everything is normal. That is very strange about the clock. It sounds to me like there is an electrical problem somewhere. It's possible that all of these things are related to the same problem.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> It seems to me that when you are under B2B warranty the maintenance shops tell you everything is normal. That is very strange about the clock. It sounds to me like there is an electrical problem somewhere. It's possible that all of these things are related to the same problem.


 So true. Why would using Bluetooth lowering engine RPM ever be "normal"?


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

we have had a few vehicles in here for the clock issue none were cruzes the rest of it is definitely a concern i would pm GM Customer Care on here and see if they can assist.
possible ground wire recall, check to make sure it has been done 
the only one of the concerns that might have a chance of working as designed is the auto stop there are actually a lot of parameters to check off before the auto stop will engage but going days is unlikely you wouldn't meet the criteria to engage it. I think a second opinion is in order


----------



## Itsmelissababy (May 8, 2021)

thepugknows said:


> I'm having a few minor "annoyance" problems with my 2016 Cruze, just wondering if anyone else is also?
> 
> #1) The Clock loses time a few times a week and resets to 12:00 AM in the year 1970 (seriously)
> #2) When we use the Blue Tooth, the RPM's drop considerably until we end the call.
> ...


Hi, did you ever figure out what the issue is. My cruze just started doing this. Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Itsmelissababy said:


> Hi, did you ever figure out what the issue is. My cruze just started doing this. Thanks


Welcome Aboard!

OP has not been online here since June of 2017. You are better off starting your own thread.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Just a thought check your ground connection at the battery.


----------

